# Faelan's 2nd NAP Q



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Was today at the Hudson Valley GRC speciality  2nd place, 21 seconds under time and clean. I am pretty sure the 1st place dog is at least an Exc title, perhaps MACH but he is coming back from an injury and able to run again Yay  

It was literally below freezing, with frost, hundreds of geese, shooting and a dog coming into his space for the JWW run - but he had gorgeous weaves and entry, beautiful rear crosses but knocked a few bars whenever I did a certain move he does well in practice...Umm, bad me called him a course wrecker while on course..a few people asked me about that LOL.

Fun day, good people and I made it to the vets early for Ms Towhee

Added: a picture of Faelan and his ribbon - the lighting was harsh from all angles with my cell phone but you can see him, his ribbon and in his opinion, most importantly his brand new toy


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Way to go Faelan! 

Good luck with Miss Towhee. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Very good! How was your vet visit?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Grins - Towhee's vet visit went well - I just wrote it up, but the vet is very pleased with how well she is healing and decided no lancing was needed today, and we will wait to see if we have to do anything surgically. Happy, happy me 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...d-standard/105616-scary-lump-my-towhee-3.html


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Way to go Miss Towhee, too! Thanks for the update, I'm so glad it looks like a manageable situation.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

wooooo hoooooo way to go Faelan!!
Glad to hear about Towhee, too!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

and .... did Tito go today?  Never mind - Tito did GRRREAT


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Congrats Faelan!!!!! WOO HOO!!!!!

Glad to hear Towhee is mending.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Congrats - and I'm not going to complain about how cold I was all afternoon at our show since we were inside.... you guys were troopers out there<: 

Good to see the link to the other thread (I didn't see it before) and glad Towhee is doing better. Was going to ask what the vet meant by foreign object? Like a stick?


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Congratulations to handsome Faelan! And Jackson agrees the new toys are the best part! Very happy to hear Towhee is doing so well.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Excellent! Love that you posted the courses, so do tell, how did you run them!?


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

PS, those look tricky for Novice!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I agree the courses are tricky for Novice!! And these were some of the more straight forward I've seen in this area. I don't remember having some of those moves before Exc before but figure we are working out our teamwork now. 

For JWW, I lead out to the poles, and since it was very cold and Faelan can be very fast, the plan was sends combined with Front crosses ;send 3-4, Front cross landing side #5, but bar #4 came down, so changed my plan to practice Rear crosses at speed. bar #12 came down as did #13 - he was yee haeing by this point so I just sent him to the tunnel. He had a blast but running him in the cold was just way too exciting  Oh, and the left stanchion of jump #5 was pretty much in line with #4. 

For the STD run, I set him up at an extreme slice to the tire so he could not see the teeter (he would have sucked to it) and ran from the line with him to help protect bar #2  FC landing side of the AFrame, signaling ARound so he would look for the 180 #4 to #5 (bar #5 was straighter to #4 than mapped), , FC after the poles, WALK from the teeter to the table LOL (Many dogs had table faults), lead out to landing side of #11, FC #12-13 and FC landing side of #15. While the courses were fun, I regretted having to keep him so controlled on the STD course, but he really did a great job.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Megora said:


> Congrats - and I'm not going to complain about how cold I was all afternoon at our show since we were inside.... you guys were troopers out there<:
> 
> Good to see the link to the other thread (I didn't see it before) and glad Towhee is doing better. Was going to ask what the vet meant by foreign object? Like a stick?


Thanks 

Possibly a stick, or burr or even something she chewed? Problem is neither an ultrasound nor an XRay would have a good chance of identifying whatever it is, so going in after it would be the only way to find out for sure - and if her body encapsulates it well enough, we won't need to do anything.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Congratulations! I'm so happy that both your furbabies are doing so well. My question would be : How do you not FALL DOWN on them? lol Keep up the good work! 



sammydog said:


> Excellent! Love that you posted the courses, so do tell, how did you run them!?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh, I think if I had run Towhee, she might have tried a few of her specialty dash behind me moves, where I might indeed slip while looking to see where she went  - she was entered and is again today, but will not be running until Thanksgiving at least, while the antibiotics work their magic. She did go and work some obedience as did Casey though.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Well, it is 25 degrees out, and I am heading out for another day of agility and obedience  Hopefully the sun will come up and melt away the frost before we run (times to be grateful you are not in the earlier classes! )


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Good luck today! I really enjoyed reading how you ran the course. That is pretty similar to how I would have run, I think I would have tried for all the sends and fronts on jumpers though, but its always good to practice those rears too.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I did check and Faelan came in 2nd to a MACH 4 dog, coming back out into the Preferred class!!!! Not bad, huh ?


----------

